# Declining ratings



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

My rating dropped from a 4.74 to 4.64 when I haven't given any rides for 4 days. My ratings have been consistently rising. I'm a great driver, careful on starting and stopping not to jerk the passenger, go the speed limit and accurate with navigation. Almost everyone tells me they hope to get me back as a driver again. I can tell because the give me a five star rating. I have been deliberately going off line until the rating comes through before getting a new rider as an experiment. I am in the Detroit area and my cell is with Verizon. They have had some connection issues lately. Sometimes it takes 30 seconds for Google maps to come on. I have an expensive Android. I want to know if Uber knocks our ratings down themselves if we don't accept a fare. If the app is pings I won't accept a fare if it isn't surging and have ignored it a couple of times. I am always in a surge area but the requests come in from other areas sometimes. Is Uber penalizing drivers? I don't cancel rides if I accept them.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

In a 5 star rating system how can you have a 7.4 or 6.7 rating?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is " cooking the books" on Ratings !


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

You still drive in Detroit?!


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

Only if a passenger wants to go there.


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> In a 5 star rating system how can you have a 7.4 or 6.7 rating?


Transposed my numbers, sorry.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Still doesn't make sense. 4.7 does, but not a 7.6.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber's rating formula is not as clear cut as E=MC² although they say otherwise. We only get to see the output and left wondering how the equation worked. And yes I've long suspected not accepting requests drops the rating.


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

For some strange reason autocorrect is transposing my numbers sorry about that. 4.74 to 4.67. I held a perfect 5 point for a long time


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

You picked me up last week and you are terrible. You got lost twice....

At one point I thought we were driving to Hawaii

I gave you a two star because I felt sorry for you


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

All kidding aside, The ratings are garbage, a customer can give you a 1 star because they feel the fare is to high OR it took to long to pick them up...

Happens all the time...I don't even look at my rating anymore


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mominator said:


> My rating dropped from a 4.74 to 4.64 when I haven't given any rides for 4 days. My ratings have been consistently rising. I'm a great driver, careful on starting and stopping not to jerk the passenger, go the speed limit and accurate with navigation. Almost everyone tells me they hope to get me back as a driver again. I can tell because the give me a five star rating. I have been deliberately going off line until the rating comes through before getting a new rider as an experiment. I am in the Detroit area and my cell is with Verizon. They have had some connection issues lately. Sometimes it takes 30 seconds for Google maps to come on. I have an expensive Android. I want to know if Uber knocks our ratings down themselves if we don't accept a fare. If the app is pings I won't accept a fare if it isn't surging and have ignored it a couple of times. I am always in a surge area but the requests come in from other areas sometimes. Is Uber penalizing drivers? I don't cancel rides if I accept them.


Since I started wearing a black baseball cap last week, my rating has gone up from 4.81 to 4.85 

I am unable to explain this. I am my usual grumpy self with pax; nothing else has changed. So.... buy yourself a hat.


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

Wally1954 said:


> All kidding aside, The ratings are garbage, a customer can give you a 1 star because they feel the fare is to high OR it took to long to pick them up...
> 
> Happens all the time...I don't even look at my rating anymore


Thank you and you are funny! A woman got into my mini van and she was in a sour mood from the start. I am only concerned because I can't afford to get kicked off for now. I have my own business working two jobs and this and trying to start up a third business. I only drive to pay the mortgage, car payment, and hyperbaric therapy for my son that had a closed head injury and suffers from migraines.


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Since I started wearing a black baseball cap last week, my rating has gone up from 4.81 to 4.85
> 
> I am unable to explain this. I am my usual grumpy self with pax; nothing else has changed. So.... buy yourself a hat.


Think I could get away with my Beretta hat. This is Detroit after all.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mominator said:


> Think I could get away with my Beretta hat. This is Detroit after all.


I think you're trying too hard. Doing that will definitely get you rated lower.

You can also get downrated for driving the speed limit. One old hag said, "I've never been down this road so slowly" and my rating dipped afterwards.

Just be yourself, and don't try to act all professional like some kind of limo driver; we're just steering wheel monkeys.

And on Uber, what works best is "shut up and drive". Being a Chatty Charlie with pax gets you downrated.


----------

